
Julian Assange’s dad compares WikiLeaks to Ethereum - sanefive
https://decrypt.co/21258/julian-assanges-dad-compares-wikileaks-to-ethereum
======
pretfood
The only difference being Buterin won't go to jail for building his network
when Assange probably will.

